

O'Reilly book on "unofficial" iPhone development is sold out at Amazon - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/o_reilly_bets_on_iphone_hackers_with_new_book

======
jgrahamc
Still available from BN.com: [http://search.barnesandnoble.com/iPhone-Open-
Application-Dev...](http://search.barnesandnoble.com/iPhone-Open-Application-
Development/Jonathan-Zdziarski/e/9780596518554/?itm=1)

